# Need help with 92920, 92928 and 92929



## mcauffman86 (Dec 7, 2018)

My provider did a PTCA in the LCX and then stented in the OMB1, OMB2 and OMB3. I came up with CPT codes 92920-LC (PTCA in LCX), 92928-LC (Stent in OMB1) and 92929 (Stent in OMB2). I know that we can only report PCI up to 2 coronary artery branches, so that is why I am not reporting the stent in the OMB3. I also understand that Medicare does not reimburse for CPT 92929, but we still like to report it anyway. I just need verification that my coding is correct on this. I kept wanting to report an add code for the OMB1 since it is a branch off of the LCX, but then I realized I need a base code in order to report an add on code, so that is why I am defaulting to CPT 92928 for the OMB1. I just need to know if my thinking is correct on this. Please and thank you!


Marilyn C, CPC


----------



## Jennarw (Dec 21, 2018)

in my opinion the OM is a branch of the LC, so I don't think you could bill two primary codes.  I would code:
92928-LC--I start with this because it is highest in the hierarchy
92929-LC
92921-LC

We bill the add on codes even though they are not paid it is just tracking purposes.


----------

